# Easy Tips on How to Apply Blush for Different Face Shapes



## Maria Candy (Sep 9, 2014)

_Blush_. It’s a life essential we can’t live without—right up there next to caffeine and nail polish. Though its popularity is unwavering, we’ve found that blush is one of the most underutilized tools out there. Think the rosy color should be limited solely to the apples of your cheeks? Think again, dear friends. With slightly varied application, blush is much more than a pretty pop of color. The right placement can actually complement your features and facial structure, just as contouring and highlighting do.






 

*Square-Shaped Faces*
Those with a square-shaped face benefit from blush applied directly to the apples of their cheeks, in a circular shape. This softens angular features by drawing attention to the roundest part of the face.

*Diamond- Shaped Faces*
If you have a diamond-shaped face, the goal is to a draw attention to the bottom half of your face. Apply blush along the top of your cheekbones, blending towards your ears to draw the eye down—and highlight your cheekbones!

Blush, like bangs, is a great way to break up a long face. Apply a horizontal swipe of color, which makes your face appear wider. You have two choices: apply from the apples of your cheeks to your ears, or start on the top of your cheekbones ad blend out to your temples.

*Heart-Shaped Faces*
If you have a heart-shaped face, apply blush along the bottom of your cheekbones, similar to the way you would apply contour. This will help balance a strong jawline by bringing the attention to your cheekbones.

*Round Faces*
Add definition to a round face by sucking in your cheeks and sweeping blush under your cheekbones. Avoid the apples, since that will make your face appear rounder.

*Oval-Shaped Faces*
If you have an oval face, concentrate your blush the top of your cheekbones, lightly blending up and back towards your ears. This will give your cheekbones serious definition.

*Long Face*
With a long face there’s more room for blush, so start under the pupils and blend to the middle of the cheeks. Make it a bit thicker, more of a slight semi circle or straight line, which will make your face appear shorter.

I hope these tips can help you. Thanks.


----------

